# Cheshire Riding School to replace Mobberley?



## arc93 (7 April 2016)

I have just found out the very sad news that Mobberley Riding School has closed.

I only had a chance to get one lesson in at the yard but I was so pleased with the place! I had ridden at the same yard for 15 years (West Yorks) and finally decided to be brave and find a new stables near my new home in South Manchester. I was very anxious about riding somewhere new but I was so impressed with Mobberley, they were very friendly and welcoming and the level of teaching was the best I have ever had.

Can anyone recommend a riding school in the area I could try? I'm a fairly experienced rider just very out of practice and have picked up a lot of bad habits. I don't want to give up on riding but I know the person who recommended Mobberley to me said it was the only decent riding school in the area.

Any suggestions welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Micky (7 April 2016)

Hi yes birtles riding school in twemlow, near cranage, Sally is a fab teacher and has a good selection of horses, small yard and she concentrates a lot on you and your position.... I wouldn't recommend the one in poynton...


----------



## jezabell (7 April 2016)

Carrington Riding Centre is excellent.   Perfect very happy place. Do what Mobberley riding school did.  Very popular.  Here is what is on there web site
We are a busy, yet friendly, Association of British Riding Schools and British Horse Society approved riding school where the recreational rider can enjoy the experience of being around horses.   Nursery Farm, Isherwood Rd, Carrington, M31 4BH Manchester, United Kingdom


----------



## thebig (9 April 2016)

I've heard the chief instructor at CRS is not great. I had some lessons at Bold before my stage 2 after trying a few local places and found them to be the best in terms of facilities, horses and instructors.


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 April 2016)

IMO, Mobberley was the only good one in the area. Birtles is meant to be good but quite far away. Really sad about Mobberley. What about looking for a share instead and taking private lessons?


----------



## arc93 (13 April 2016)

Hi, yes when I was recommended Mobbereley my friend said it was the only decent stables in the area! I'm very gutted. Originally I was looking to get a part loan but my riding is so poor and out of practice hence wanting to get some lessons under my belt! I'm a bit stuck now, not good enough to get a share but no where to go to improve! I do like the look of Birtles but agree it is a long long way away. Unsure about Carrington, I've heard mixed things.


----------



## abbijay (13 April 2016)

It may be too far but I would recommend Butterlands on Biddulph Moor for adults. A decent selection of horses including some very talented hunters and eventers for the more advanced riders and knowledgeable instructors.


----------



## LHIS (15 April 2016)

Arc93 - where abouts are you?  I know of a lovely pony looking for a rider, instruction is available.  PM me if you're interested. 

In other news I saw this today - http://m.knutsfordguardian.co.uk/ne..._up_to_make_way_for_Christian_meeting_centre/ 
One thing I didn't realise is that (if this paper is correct) that Pam Rigby still owns the land, and is therefore the seller.

ETA - do not forget New Barn between Chelford and Knutsford.  They do lessons, not just RDA.


----------



## LHIS (15 April 2016)

Arc93 - please clear some space in your inbox


----------



## arc93 (15 April 2016)

Hi LHIS, I think I may have deleted your message! Sorry i'm a novice at this :S Would you mind resending? I have now cleared my inbox (and your message with it it seems!) Thanks so much


----------



## LHIS (15 April 2016)

Sent


----------



## LHIS (15 April 2016)

And again please Arc93! You must be very popular lol


----------



## arc93 (15 April 2016)

Very frustrating! Apparently I am only allowed 3 messages in my inbox, have you got an email address it may be easier?


----------

